# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Help help máy cắt dây CHMER tự dưng trục chính không quay

## chien.vudinh217

Cả nhà cứu với, nhà em có con máy cắt dây CHMER cũ tự dưng trục chính không quay. Không biết bệnh gì, nếu không tự check được chắc phải gọi thợ sửa. Ngại quá.  :Frown:

----------


## chien.vudinh217

Em ở Hưng Yên, các bác có chỗ nào sửa *máy cắt dây* uy tín thì cũng giới thiệu e luôn nhé. Cảm ơn các bác

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## hoctap256

bác thớt ko để lại sđt ko để lại địa chỉ .....? ai dám sửa cho bác  :Smile:

----------

chien.vudinh217

----------


## huy.vugia27

Bác chủ thớt không cho số điện thoại thì tư vấn kiểu gì?

Trục chính không quay có thể do 1 trong các nguyên nhân sau:
- trong trục chính bị chập mạch
- cài đặt thông số biến tần bị sai, hoặc tự bị lỗi
- cạc điều khiển lỗi
- dây trục chính hoặc dây kết nối bị chập mạch

Tuy nhiên nếu không phải là dân kỹ thuật thì việc xác định lỗi sẽ rất khó khăn. Bác có thể tham khảo *các lỗi thường gặp ở máy cắt dây CNC*

----------

chien.vudinh217

----------


## chien.vudinh217

> Bác chủ thớt không cho số điện thoại thì tư vấn kiểu gì?
> 
> Trục chính không quay có thể do 1 trong các nguyên nhân sau:
> - trong trục chính bị chập mạch
> - cài đặt thông số biến tần bị sai, hoặc tự bị lỗi
> - cạc điều khiển lỗi
> - dây trục chính hoặc dây kết nối bị chập mạch
> 
> Tuy nhiên nếu không phải là dân kỹ thuật thì việc xác định lỗi sẽ rất khó khăn. Bác có thể tham khảo *các lỗi thường gặp ở máy cắt dây CNC*


Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình. Do không online thường xuyên nên em không kịp check. Bên em đã mua máy mơí rôì các bác nhé, đang chạy khá ổn. Hi vọng các bác tiếp tục hỗ trợ trong thơì gian tơí ạ.

----------


## huy.vugia27

> Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình. Do không online thường xuyên nên em không kịp check. Bên em đã mua máy mơí rôì các bác nhé, đang chạy khá ổn. Hi vọng các bác tiếp tục hỗ trợ trong thơì gian tơí ạ.


Tiếc quá nhỉ, bên em cũng cung cấp máy cắt dây mà chưa có dịp giơí thiêụ bác hihi. Bác mua em nào thế, hi vọng có thể là nhà cung cấp các linh kiện vật tư cho em nó? Có gì bác PM em nha

----------

